# ماذا حدث بعد صلب المسيح ؟



## بوفيصل (5 سبتمبر 2010)

******************
عندي كم سؤال

ماذا حدث صلب المسيح أي

هل دفنوا الجثة أم رفعت إلى السماء ؟

و هل اليهود هم من صلبوه ؟

و ماذا حدث لهم بعد الصلب هل لاحقوهم الناس لقتلهم؟




و كذلك كيف كان أو خروج للمسيح و كيف عرف الناس بنفسه ؟


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*** المسيح دفن في قبر و قد ختم هذا القبر بحجر بحيث لا يستطيع احد ان يدحرجه او يحركه من مكانه و وضع حراس على هذا القبر 

[Q-BIBLE]ثُمَّ إِنَّ يُوسُفَ الَّذِي مِنَ الرَّامَةِ وَهُوَ تِلْمِيذُ يَسُوعَ وَلَكِنْ خُفْيَةً لِسَبَبِ الْخَوْفِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ سَأَلَ بِيلاَطُسَ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ فَأَذِنَ بِيلاَطُسُ. فَجَاءَ وَأَخَذَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ.
39 وَجَاءَ أَيْضاً نِيقُودِيمُوسُ الَّذِي أَتَى أَوَّلاً إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ مَزِيجَ مُرٍّ وَعُودٍ نَحْوَ مِئَةِ مَناً.
40 فَأَخَذَا جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ وَلَفَّاهُ بِأَكْفَانٍ مَعَ الأَطْيَابِ كَمَا لِلْيَهُودِ عَادَةٌ أَنْ يُكَفِّنُوا.
41 وَكَانَ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي صُلِبَ فِيهِ بُسْتَانٌ وَفِي الْبُسْتَانِ قَبْرٌ جَدِيدٌ لَمْ يُوضَعْ فِيهِ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ.
42 فَهُنَاكَ وَضَعَا يَسُوعَ لِسَبَبِ اسْتِعْدَادِ الْيَهُودِ لأَنَّ الْقَبْرَ كَانَ قَرِيباً. ​[/Q-BIBLE]

** واما عن من  صلبه فالمسيح صُلب على يد الرومان بإصرار من اليهود

** و في قيامته يوم الاحد في اليوم الثالث قام المسيح من بين الاموات و ظهر لكثيرين بجسد ممجد


​**انظر قصة القيامة كما وردت في الانجيل​*[q-bible]*
1 ٍوَفِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ بَاكِراً وَالظّلاَمُ بَاقٍ. فَنَظَرَتِ الْحَجَرَ مَرْفُوعاً عَنِ الْقَبْرِ.
2 فَرَكَضَتْ وَجَاءَتْ إِلَى سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ وَإِلَى التِّلْمِيذِ الآخَرِ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ وَقَالَتْ لَهُمَا: «أَخَذُوا السَّيِّدَ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ وَلَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ».
3 فَخَرَجَ بُطْرُسُ وَالتِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ وَأَتَيَا إِلَى الْقَبْرِ.
4 وَكَانَ الاِثْنَانِ يَرْكُضَانِ مَعاً. فَسَبَقَ التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ بُطْرُسَ وَجَاءَ أَوَّلاً إِلَى الْقَبْرِ
5 وَانْحَنَى فَنَظَرَ الأَكْفَانَ مَوْضُوعَةً وَلَكِنَّهُ لَمْ يَدْخُلْ.
6 ثُمَّ جَاءَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ يَتْبَعُهُ وَدَخَلَ الْقَبْرَ وَنَظَرَ الأَكْفَانَ مَوْضُوعَةً
7 وَالْمِنْدِيلَ الَّذِي كَانَ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ لَيْسَ مَوْضُوعاً مَعَ الأَكْفَانِ بَلْ مَلْفُوفاً فِي مَوْضِعٍ وَحْدَهُ.
8 فَحِينَئِذٍ دَخَلَ أَيْضاً التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ الَّذِي جَاءَ أَوَّلاً إِلَى الْقَبْرِ وَرَأَى فَآمَنَ
9 لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَكُونُوا بَعْدُ يَعْرِفُونَ الْكِتَابَ: أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَقُومَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ.
10 فَمَضَى التِّلْمِيذَانِ أَيْضاً إِلَى مَوْضِعِهِمَا.
11 أَمَّا مَرْيَمُ فَكَانَتْ وَاقِفَةً عِنْدَ الْقَبْرِ خَارِجاً تَبْكِي. وَفِيمَا هِيَ تَبْكِي انْحَنَتْ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ
12 فَنَظَرَتْ ملاَكَيْنِ بِثِيَابٍ بِيضٍ جَالِسَيْنِ وَاحِداً عِنْدَ الرَّأْسِ وَالآخَرَ عِنْدَ الرِّجْلَيْنِ حَيْثُ كَانَ جَسَدُ يَسُوعَ مَوْضُوعاً.
13 فَقَالاَ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ لِمَاذَا تَبْكِينَ؟» قَالَتْ لَهُمَا: «إِنَّهُمْ أَخَذُوا سَيِّدِي وَلَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ».
14 وَلَمَّا قَالَتْ هَذَا الْتَفَتَتْ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ فَنَظَرَتْ يَسُوعَ وَاقِفاً وَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ.
15 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ لِمَاذَا تَبْكِينَ؟ مَنْ تَطْلُبِينَ؟» فَظَنَّتْ تِلْكَ أَنَّهُ الْبُسْتَانِيُّ فَقَالَتْ لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ قَدْ حَمَلْتَهُ فَقُلْ لِي أَيْنَ وَضَعْتَهُ وَأَنَا آخُذُهُ».
16 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا مَرْيَمُ!» فَالْتَفَتَتْ تِلْكَ وَقَالَتْ لَهُ: «رَبُّونِي» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ يَا مُعَلِّمُ.
17 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي. وَلَكِنِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ: إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلَهِي وَإِلَهِكُمْ».
18 فَجَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَأَخْبَرَتِ التّلاَمِيذَ أَنَّهَا رَأَتِ الرَّبَّ وَأَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهَا هَذَا.
19 وَلَمَّا كَانَتْ عَشِيَّةُ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ وَهُوَ أَوَّلُ الأُسْبُوعِ وَكَانَتِ الأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةً حَيْثُ كَانَ التّلاَمِيذُ مُجْتَمِعِينَ لِسَبَبِ الْخَوْفِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ».
20 وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا أَرَاهُمْ يَدَيْهِ وَجَنْبَهُ فَفَرِحَ التّلاَمِيذُ إِذْ رَأَوُا الرَّبَّ.
21 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ. كَمَا أَرْسَلَنِي الآبُ أُرْسِلُكُمْ أَنَا».
22 وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا نَفَخَ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اقْبَلُوا الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ.
23 مَنْ غَفَرْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ تُغْفَرُ لَهُ وَمَنْ أَمْسَكْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ أُمْسِكَتْ».
24 أَمَّا تُومَا أَحَدُ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ التَّوْأَمُ فَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَعَهُمْ حِينَ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ.
25 فَقَالَ لَهُ التّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ: «قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ لاَ أُومِنْ».
26 وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضاً دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ».
27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِناً».
28 أَجَابَ تُومَا: «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي».
29 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا».
30 وَآيَاتٍ أُخَرَ كَثِيرَةً صَنَعَ يَسُوعُ قُدَّامَ تلاَمِيذِهِ لَمْ تُكْتَبْ فِي هَذَا الْكِتَابِ.
31 وَأَمَّا هَذِهِ فَقَدْ كُتِبَتْ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِذَا آمَنْتُمْ حَيَاةٌ بِاسْمِهِ.​*[/q-bible]


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> هل دفنوا الجثة أم رفعت إلى السماء ؟



الجسد دُفِنَ في القبر



> و هل اليهود هم من صلبوه ؟



صلبه الرومان (لأنهم السلطة العسكرية) بطلب من اليهود و بشكاية منهم علي المسيح



> و ماذا حدث لهم بعد الصلب هل لاحقوهم الناس لقتلهم؟



لاحقوا مين؟



> و كذلك كيف كان أو خروج للمسيح و كيف عرف الناس بنفسه ؟



خروجه منين؟​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (5 سبتمبر 2010)

المسيح صلب وقبر ومات وقام في اليوم الثالث ليجلس عن يمين العظمه ويدين الاحياء والاموات​ 
ويرفع من في الهاويه ​ 
مات وقام من اجلي ومن اجلك ومن اجل جميع الارض وسكانها ​ 
ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لانه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا. رو 5: 8​ 

انه لهذا مات المسيح وقام وعاش لكي يسود على الاحياء والاموات. رو 14: 9​ 

انه في ما هو قد تألم مجربا يقدر ان يعين المجربين عب 2: 18​ 
فاذ ذاك كان يجب ان يتألم مرارا كثيرة منذ تأسيس العالم ولكنه الآن قد اظهر مرة عند انقضاء الدهور ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه. عب 9: 26​


----------



## بوفيصل (6 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> الجسد دُفِنَ في القبر​
> 
> 
> صلبه الرومان (لأنهم السلطة العسكرية) بطلب من اليهود و بشكاية منهم علي المسيح​
> ...


 



شكراً لكم على الاجابة على اسئلتي



لكن سؤالي الأخير قصدي كيف عرف كل الناس أن المسيح خرج من القبر 
يعني هل نزلت أسفار من الانجيل على الفور تبين ذلك أم أن الناس و كل البشرية عرفوا مع مرور الأيام




و عندي كم سؤال آخر  أرجو إني ما أثقل عليكم:
المسيح هل هو ابن الله أم أن المسيح هو الله ؟

متى كان أول ظهور للمسيح على وجه الأرض يعني قبل ما يموت و يحيى متى ظهر في الأرض في أي قرن ؟



أتمنى ألا تنزعجوا من أسئلتي 
لكنني أريد أن أتعرف أكثر على دينكم


----------



## Rosetta (6 سبتمبر 2010)

> *لكن سؤالي الأخير قصدي كيف عرف كل الناس أن المسيح خرج من القبر ​*


*اقرأ الانجيل لترى ظهورات السيد المسيح للناس !! فقد ظهر لكثيرين بعد موته ! ​*


> *يعني هل نزلت أسفار من الانجيل على الفور تبين ذلك أم أن الناس و كل البشرية عرفوا مع مرور الأيام​*


*نعم الاناجيل ( متى ,مرقس ,لوقا , يوحنا) و اعمال الرسل اخبرت بهذه الحقيقة بل و المؤرخين و كتب التاريخ ايضا ​*


> *و عندي كم سؤال آخر أرجو إني ما أثقل عليكم:
> المسيح هل هو ابن الله أم أن المسيح هو الله ؟​*


*
المسيح هو الله المتجسد بهيئة البشر بيننا 


«وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ» ​*


> *
> متى كان أول ظهور للمسيح على وجه الأرض يعني قبل ما يموت و يحيى متى ظهر في الأرض في أي قرن ؟​*


*المسيح كان موجودا منذ الازل و قد صرح ذلك بأنه كان موجودا منذ الأزل لانه هو الله نفسه 


(أبوكم ابراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد أفرأيت ابراهيم , قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن ) يوحنا 8 :56

( والآن مجّدني انت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم ) يوحنا 17 : 5

( فإن رأيتم ابن الإنسان صاعدا الى حيث كان أولا ) يوحنا 6 : 62

( في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله ) يوحنا 1 : 1

( يوحنا شهد له ونادى قائلا هذا هو الذي قلت عنه أن الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي لأنه كان قبلي ... الله لم يره احد قط الإبن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خبّر ) يوحنا 1 : 15

( الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب ) يوحنا 14 : 9


​*
*
اما عن ولادة المسيح جسديا

* سنة ميلاد المسيح:

ليس من اليسير أن نصل إلى معرفة تاريخ ميلاد المسيح أو معموديته أو صلبه على وجه التحقيق وبلا منازع، إلا أن جمهور المؤرخين والعلماء يتفقون على تاريخ هذه الحوادث على وجه التقريب - وقد بدأ وضع التقويم المسيحي رئيس دير يدعى ديونيسيوس اكسيجُؤس الذي مات قبل عام 550 ميلادي (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). فاختار هذا الراهب تاريخ التجسد كالتاريخ الفاصل بين الحوادث السابقة والحوادث اللاحقة له (ومازال العالم يستخدم هذا التاريخ حتى الآن بغض النظر عن الدين، حيث تؤرَّخ جميع أحداث العالم بقبل وبعد ميلاد المسيح، حتى كثير من البلاد الإسلامية). إلا أنه ربط بين بداية التقويم المسيحي وعام 754 لتأسيس مدينة روما. فقد ذكر اذن أن المسيح ولد في هذا العام، وأن عام 754 لتأسيس روما يقابل العام الأول الميلادي.

إلا أن ما ذكره المؤرخ يوسيفوس يُظهِر بوضوح أن هيرودوس الكبير الذي مات بعد ولادة المسيح بوقت قصير (مت 2: 19 - 22)، أنه مات قبل عام 754 لتأسيس روما، فعلى الأرجح أنه مات قبل عام 754 لتأسيس روما الذي تقابل سنة 4 ق. م. ولذلك فالحوادث التي جرت بعد مولد المسيح وقبل موت هيرودس ينبغي أن توضع في تاريخ سابق للسنة الرابعة قبل الميلاد، وربما جرت هذه الحوادث في مدى شهرين أو ثلاثة أشهر قبل هذا التاريخ.

إذن فميلاد المسيح تمّ اما في أواخر سنة 5 ق.م أو في أوائل سنة 4 ق.م. ​*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*



أتمنى ألا تنزعجوا من أسئلتي 
لكنني أريد أن أتعرف أكثر على دينكم

أنقر للتوسيع...


اهلا بيك في منتدي الكنيسه*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح *
*توضيح رائع استاذه *
*Red Rose*
*الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> لكن سؤالي الأخير قصدي كيف عرف كل الناس أن المسيح خرج من القبر



المسيح ظهر لتلاميذه



> يعني هل نزلت أسفار من الانجيل على الفور تبين ذلك أم أن الناس و كل البشرية عرفوا مع مرور الأيام



الانجيل تم تدوينه في نفس القرن الاوزل الميلادي
هذا غير التبشير الشفهي المستمر الذي قام به التلاميذ فور حلول الروح القدس عليهم



> المسيح هل هو ابن الله أم أن المسيح هو الله ؟



اسأل في موضوع منفصل
او الاحري ان تبحث في المنتدي فستجد أكثر من 10 موضوعات تحمل نفس السؤال الذي مللنا منه !!



> متى كان أول ظهور للمسيح على وجه الأرض يعني قبل ما يموت و يحيى متى ظهر في الأرض في أي قرن ؟



ظهر في الجسد منذ 2000 سنة
​


----------



## بوفيصل (7 سبتمبر 2010)

سؤال أخير :

لما مات المسيح و اندفن في قبره 3 أيام 


كيف ظل الكون 3 أيام بلا إلاه
من أدار الكون في هذه الأيام

كيف يبقى كون و إلهه ميت..؟


----------



## crusader (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بوفيصل قال:


> سؤال أخير :
> 
> لما مات المسيح و اندفن في قبره 3 أيام
> 
> ...


 
*المسيح مات بالجسد لكن اللاهوت الذي يدبر الكون لا يعرف الموت أصلا*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*أخى بوفيصل
هذا فيلم السيد المسيح من بدء الخليقة
سيوضح لك كل ما تريدة

http://www.jesusfilm.org/film-and-media/watch-the-film

​*


----------



## fredyyy (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بوفيصل قال:


> كيف ظل الكون 3 أيام *بلا إلاه*
> 
> من أدار الكون في هذه الأيام
> 
> كيف يبقى كون و إلهه ميت..؟


 


*- لم ُيذكر في الكتاب أن الكون في يوم من الأيام كان بدون إله *

*فلا يوجد أحد يستطيع أن يأخذ من الله خليقته ..... أو يحدِّه بمكان *

*- الله لم يكن يدير الكون ... لكنه حمل ويحمله بكلمه قدرته كل خليقته*
العبرانيين 1 : 3 
الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، *وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ* *بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ،* 
بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي، 
​*- الله لم يمت ... لأن الكون لم يُدَمَّر ... وذلك لأن الله حي *

*الله حي ... ويريد أن يحي ... من هو ميت في خطاياه ... ليحصل على ضمان الحياة الأبدية *

*أيها الحي ... والذي لك عدم الموت *
*إحيي نفوسًا ..... ماتت تحت سلطة الخطية *
*وإفتح الأذهان ... لتفهم المكتوب ... فتحيا وتتحرر من قيد الخطية *



.


----------



## ALLAH AKBAR (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> المسيح صلب وقبر ومات وقام في اليوم الثالث ليجلس عن يمين العظمه ويدين الاحياء والاموات​
> ويرفع من في الهاويه ​
> مات وقام من اجلي ومن اجلك ومن اجل جميع الارض وسكانها ​
> ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لانه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا. رو 5: 8​
> ...











عفواً,
هذا الرد يبين أنه مات,
و كذلك هذا مكتوب بالانجيل:

انه لهذا مات المسيح وقام وعاش لكي يسود على الاحياء والاموات. رو 14: 9


و هنا مكتوب يقتل و إن كان معناها يصلب فإنه في رو 9 : 14 مكتوب مات :

31 وَابْتَدَأَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً وَيُرْفَضَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَيُقْتَلَ وَبَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ يَقُومُ. مرقس 31


 وَيَجْلِدُونَهُ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». لو33:18






فهذا مكتوب بالانجيل أن الإله مات و قام بعد 3 أيام 
و كذلك قالها صديقك ava_kirolos_son
فهل ظل الكون في هذه الأيام الثلاثة بلا إله ..؟


----------



## Rosetta (8 سبتمبر 2010)

allah akbar قال:


> عفواً,
> هذا الرد يبين أنه مات,
> و كذلك هذا مكتوب بالانجيل:
> 
> ...



*
الاب ليس الابن و الابن ليس الاب !! 
الذي مات هو الابن الجسد اما الاب فهو في السماء مكانه لم يمت !!
الاب هو الروح 

انت أجبني هل الروح تموت  و تدفن في قبر؟ عجبي​*


----------



## ALLAH AKBAR (8 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *
> الاب ليس الابن و الابن ليس الاب !!
> الذي مات هو الابن الجسد اما الاب فهو في السماء مكانه لم يمت !!
> الاب هو الروح
> ...





بس الي اندفن إله, و لهذا حزنت مريم و حزن التلاميذ عند موته كما بينتم لي بالردود السابقة

فإن لم يمت لماذا يحزنون؟


و لماذا اندهشوا عند قيامته..!


----------



## Rosetta (8 سبتمبر 2010)

allah akbar قال:


> بس الي اندفن إله, و لهذا حزنت مريم و حزن التلاميذ عند موته كما بينتم لي بالردود السابقة
> 
> فإن لم يمت لماذا يحزنون؟
> 
> ...



*اعتقد ردي كان واضح ! 
الذي مات هو جسد المسيح الابن اما الاب فهو في السماء ​*


> *و لماذا اندهشوا عند قيامته​*



*كويس انك بتعرف عن القيامة !
فكرك لما تعرف عن شخص مات !! و تاني يوم لقيته ماشي جنبك في الشارع 
رح يكون الوضع عندك عادي !! 
يعني افهم من كلامك انك عادي لو لقيت شخص مات و قام من الموت ! 
مش رح تندهش و لا تتفاجأ ! ​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (8 سبتمبر 2010)

allah akbar قال:


> بس الي اندفن إله, و لهذا حزنت مريم و حزن التلاميذ عند موته كما بينتم لي بالردود السابقة
> 
> فإن لم يمت لماذا يحزنون؟
> 
> ...



لانهم كانوا مازالوا لا يفهمون هذا الكلام وهذا واضح من خلال كلمه في الايه :-

نحن سمعناه يقول اني انقض هذا الهيكل المصنوع بالايادي وفي ثلاثة ايام ابني آخر غير مصنوع باياد. مر 14: 58

اليهود لم يفهموا هذا الكلام واخذوه علي انه هيكل سليمان ولكنه يقصد هنا هيكل جسده​


----------



## crusader (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*المسيح مات بالجسد لكن اللاهوت الذي يدبر الكون لا يعرف الموت أصلا*​


----------



## fredyyy (9 سبتمبر 2010)

allah akbar قال:


> بس الي *اندفن إله*


 

*من قال لك ذلك *

*الله روح ... وهل الجحر يحد الروح فيه ... بالطبع لا *
*مكتوب *
يوحنا 4 : 24 
*اَللَّهُ رُوحٌ*. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا. 
​ 



allah akbar قال:


> و لهذا حزنت مريم و حزن التلاميذ عند موته


 

*الله لا يحتقر مشاعرنا وأحاسيسنا البشرية *

*لكنه يُصحح هذه المشاعر ويربطنا به روحيًا ... فنسموا فوق مشاعرنا الضعيفة *




allah akbar قال:


> و لماذا *اندهشوا* عند قيامته ؟


 

*لقد إندهشوا لرؤيتهم المسيح بالجسد ... لأنهم لم يتوقعوا ظهوره بجسده مرَّة ُأخرى *


*لقد ترك المسيح صليبًا خاليًا *

*وترك المسيح قبرًا فارغًا *

*لكنه لم يترك قلوبًا خالية أو فارغة ... بل ملأ بالحب حياتهم وملك بالروح فيها  *



*المسيح سيدهش كل سكان الأرض حين يأخذ من له على الأرض *

*دون أي مقاومة من الناس *
تسالونيكي الثانية 1 : 10 
مَتَى جَاءَ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ فِي قِدِّيسِيهِ *وَيُتَعَجَّبَ مِنْهُ* فِي جَمِيعِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ.
لأَنَّ شَهَادَتَنَا عِنْدَكُمْ صُدِّقَتْ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، 

​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (9 سبتمبر 2010)

lamine قال:


> ماكل الشبهات في هاذ الدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ما هو الدين تقصد (المسيحيه)

المسيحيه حياه وليس دين حياه تعاش وتمارس

شبهات اتتكلم عن الشبهات 

وعجبي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

من الوارد انك لن تزور القسم الاسلامي​


----------



## أَمَة (9 سبتمبر 2010)

Lamine قال:


> ماكل الشبهات في هاذ الدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

حضرة العضو *lamine *

أهلا وسهلا بك عضوا جديدا في المنتدى.

على كل عضو جديد أن يقرأ القوانين العامة للمنتدى، وقوانين القسم الذي يشارك فيه.

أنت ارتكبت مخالفاتان في هذا الموضوع:

سطو على موضوع غيرك بطرحك أسئلة مختلفة، لأن لكل شخص سؤاله و موضوعه الخاص به.
قمت بالنسخ و اللصق في مشاركتك السابقة *التي خذفتها كمشرف للقسم.*
*يرحى الإطلاع على القوانين. واليك قوانين قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية:*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/announcement.php?f=12

لم يوجه لك مخالفة لأنك جديد ولكن سيحصل لو استمريت بالمخالفات.


----------



## crusader (9 سبتمبر 2010)

lamine قال:


> ماكل الشبهات في هاذ الدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
*كل الأديان في العالم تحوم حولها الشبهات*

*حتي الألحاد أسسه و فلسفته تتعرض لكثير من الشبهات *

*هذا ما هو الرأي و الرأي الأخر *

*أعطي الرب الأنسان العقل لكي يميز فهل تشاركنا في محاولة التمييز قارن بين الأسلام و المسيحية*

*أقرأ كتبك و أسألنا في عقائدنا*

*و صلي لله الحقيقي أن يدلك و ثق أنه سيفعل*​


----------



## fredyyy (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*يُغلق *

*للتحول الى موضوع آخر *

*غير الموضوع الأصلي ... رجاء عدم كسر القوانين *


----------

